# EU, trovato accordo su MES. Compromesso "a quattro gambe".



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.

Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.

*Il Fatto Quotidiano conferma: L'accordo finale con il MES non piace molto a Conte. Ma si è deciso di non alzare i toni e di non rovesciare il tavolo dell'Eurogruppo in questo momento.*

*Gualtieri al Sole 24 ore: Ci siamo opposti al MES originario. Vogliamo un pacchetto di proposte sufficientemente ambizioso che includesse la proposta franco-italiana di fondo per la ripresa finanziato con titoli comuni,e che il Mes possa offrire a quegli stati che ne fossero interessati linee di credito senza condizionalità economiche estranee al contrasto al Coronavirus.*
*
Gentiloni entusiasta: ""L'Eurogruppo ha trovato l'accordo. Un pacchetto di dimensioni senza precedenti per sostenere il sistema sanitario, la cassa integrazione, la liquidità alle imprese e il Fondo per un piano di rinascita. L'Europa è solidarietà."*
*
Il ministro delle finanze olandese Hoekstra, sul suo account ufficiale:
"Il MES nell'accordo darà aiuto alle nazioni per le spese mediche, senza condizioni. Sarà disponibile anche per il supporto economico, ma con condizioni."*

*Il Sussidiario: Fonti di governo avevano confermato una conferenza di Conte prevista per le 20.30, ma è stata annullata.*


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2020)

Una volta finita questa pandemia è la volta buona che mi prendo il passaporto USA. 
Non voglio più essere italiano, basta. Se lo godessero loro questo “capolavoro”.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2020)

Falso in affari di stato, portare Conte in tribunale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



up.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Aprile 2020)

Tanto finché rimaniamo con il cul* sulla sedia a scrivere post non succederà mai niente, dai.

Ci lamentiamo, ma zero azioni. Facciamo spopolare le sardine nelle piazze, pensa te.


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano conferma: L'accordo finale con il MES non piace molto a Conte. Ma si è deciso di non alzare i toni e di non rovesciare il tavolo dell'Eurogruppo in questo momento.*



Ma che cavolo significa “non rovesciare il tavolo in questo momento”?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



Mes a condizionalità bassa trattasi di vaselina verbale per un supposta reale .
Questi senza p..e hanno condannato l'italia di oggi e del futuro .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo significa “non rovesciare il tavolo in questo momento”?



Secondo il Fatto, Conte si opporrà in un secondo momento dopo l'Eurogruppo, quando la discussione finirà in Consiglio UE.

Va beh insomma, ci siamo capiti, siete intelligenti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Dunque le parole di Conte erano tutto fumo... stavolta gli avevo quasi creduto... traditore lui e tutti i suoi compari.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Aprile 2020)

E come ampiamente profetizzato, ecco Winston Conte, il grande statista, che ci infila il suppostone del MES...

"EEEEh ma è con basse condizionalità", raglieranno i suoi sodali somari... 

Domani diretta facebook per tentare di inculcarci l'idea che sia un "giusto compromesso" o addirittura un "grande successo" dell'italia e di gonte...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



*Gualtieri al Sole 24 ore: Ci siamo opposti al MES originario. Vogliamo un pacchetto di proposte sufficientemente ambizioso che includesse la proposta franco-italiana di fondo per la ripresa finanziato con titoli comuni,e che il Mes possa offrire a quegli stati che ne fossero interessati linee di credito senza condizionalità economiche estranee al contrasto al Coronavirus.*


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



Ahahhahahahahah

Eccolo il nostro presidente del Consiglio. E adesso come si giustifica di fronte agli italiani?

Ma tranquilli, nessuno gli chiederà nulla. Il problema è il fascismo.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



Curioso di vedere le condizioni.
Altrimenti Conte dovrà nascondersi.

Comunque, il sovranismo ha vinto.
Ognuno guarda esclusivamente al proprio orticello senza regalare nulla a nessuno


----------



## Zenos (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo significa “non rovesciare il tavolo in questo momento”?



Significa che se ce li mettiamo contro in questo preciso momento storico diventiamo un paese da terzo mondo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo significa “non rovesciare il tavolo in questo momento”?



Significa che il fatto Quotidiano continuerà a leccare il deretano a Conte senza condizioni


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Aprile 2020)

Sono veramente deluso e dispiaciuto. Piegheremo davvero nuovamente la testa? Ha senso restare in questa europa? 
Ma la cosa che mi mette ancora più tristezza... questo è il peggior governo possibile, con incapaci, bugiardi e altezzosi... ma l’alternativa?! Siamo senza futuro.


----------



## Zenos (9 Aprile 2020)

Non avete idea di come sia contento Gentiloni,uno dei traditori della Patria.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahhahahahahah
> 
> Eccolo il nostro presidente del Consiglio. E adesso come si giustifica di fronte agli italiani?
> 
> Ma tranquilli, nessuno gli chiederà nulla. Il problema è il fascismo.



E il Virus è il razzismo... maledetti tutti... ci stavo pure per credere. Aveva ragione chi diceva che ci avrebbero rifilato la supposta con un altro nome.


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gualtieri al Sole 24 ore: Ci siamo opposti al MES originario. Vogliamo un pacchetto di proposte sufficientemente ambizioso che includesse la proposta franco-italiana di fondo per la ripresa finanziato con titoli comuni,e che il Mes possa offrire a quegli stati che ne fossero interessati linee di credito senza condizionalità economiche estranee al contrasto al Coronavirus.*



beh recovery bond era la proposta francese non italiana.
poi che sia meglio questa di quella del nord Europa è un altro discorso.

la cosa assurda è fare puntualmente compromessi al ribasso quando sei in maggioranza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

Stanno già raccontando che il MES c'è nel contratto, ma per noi non esiste e non ne faremo uso.

Questo è il leit-motiv da domani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2020)

Eccolo qua, tutto come da pronostico. Ora i 5S se non vogliono morire definitivamente devono far cadere il governo, altrimenti saranno come se non peggio degli altri.


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo il Fatto, Conte si opporrà in un secondo momento dopo l'Eurogruppo, quando la discussione finirà in Consiglio UE.
> 
> Va beh insomma, ci siamo capiti, siete intelligenti.



In teoria potrebbe ancora far saltare tutto perché stasera è stato Gualtieri a trattare all’eurogruppo.
Ma le speranze sono minime.


----------



## Solo (9 Aprile 2020)

Taaaaaaaaaac, tutto come previsto.

I pidioti non vedevano loro di venderci.

Ovviamente il prossimo step sarà la rapina nei conti correnti come Amato nel 1992 o qualcosa di simile. I mandanti e gli esecutori sono sempre gli stessi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> In teoria potrebbe ancora far saltare tutto perché stasera è stato Gualtieri a trattare all’eurogruppo.
> Ma le speranze sono minime.



Già solo mandare quel decerebrato idiota piddino è essere complici. Comunque in tempi non sospetti qualcuno lo disse "vedrete che tra quarantena e paura del virus firmeranno il MES e ce lo faranno pure andare bene". Non ricordo che utente fosse, ma aveva l'occhio lungo. Prima ci hanno tolto lavoro e libertà (e non ce le restituiranno più) ora ci fanno piegare a 90 davanti alla germania, il prossimo passo? sarà il rastrellamento dei contagiati come chiesto dall'OMS?


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Taaaaaaaaaac, tutto come previsto.
> 
> I pidioti non vedevano loro di venderci.



Ma lo stai vedendo quel mona di Gualtieri su Twitter? Questo si vanta pure come se avesse strappato un grande accordo


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Falso in affari di stato, portare Conte in tribunale



Alla fine aveva ragione [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
Conte è solo un pagliaccio avido di potere 
Che schifo 
Tra i peggiori governi della nostra storia


----------



## Kaketto (9 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Già solo mandare quel decerebrato idiota piddino è essere complici. Comunque in tempi non sospetti qualcuno lo disse "vedrete che tra quarantena e paura del virus firmeranno il MES e ce lo faranno pure andare bene". Non ricordo che utente fosse, ma aveva l'occhio lungo. Prima ci hanno tolto lavoro e libertà (e non ce le restituiranno più) ora ci fanno piegare a 90 davanti alla germania, il prossimo passo? sarà il rastrellamento dei contagiati come chiesto dall'OMS?



Abbastanza inquietante e spavebtoso come scenario


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dunque le parole di Conte erano tutto fumo... stavolta gli avevo quasi creduto... traditore lui e tutti i suoi compari.



Quoto,
Per una volta che lo appoggiavo è tornato subito a farsi schifare.
Egomanico pagliaccio


----------



## Solo (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma lo stai vedendo quel mona di Gualtieri su Twitter? Questo si vanta pure come se avesse strappato un grande accordo


Beh dal suo punto di vista ha ragione. Lui voleva fotterci e ci è riuscito.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Non ci sono più parole.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Abbastanza inquietante e spavebtoso come scenario



Sono da appendere per il collo tutti, dal primo all'ultimo...


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



*Gentiloni entusiasta: ""L'Eurogruppo ha trovato l'accordo. Un pacchetto di dimensioni senza precedenti per sostenere il sistema sanitario, la cassa integrazione, la liquidità alle imprese e il Fondo per un piano di rinascita. L'Europa è solidarietà."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gentiloni entusiasta: ""L'Eurogruppo ha trovato l'accordo. Un pacchetto di dimensioni senza precedenti per sostenere il sistema sanitario, la cassa integrazione, la liquidità alle imprese e il Fondo per un piano di rinascita. L'Europa è solidarietà."*



Copia e incolla di oggi dell'intervento culona!!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2020)

Volete sapere le condizioni di questo MES light? Nessuna condizione per la durata dell'emergenza COVID e DOPO una volta finita verranno applicate le condizioni del MES. 

SONO LA VERGOGNA DEL POPOLO ITALIANO


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gentiloni entusiasta: ""L'Eurogruppo ha trovato l'accordo. Un pacchetto di dimensioni senza precedenti per sostenere il sistema sanitario, la cassa integrazione, la liquidità alle imprese e il Fondo per un piano di rinascita. L'Europa è solidarietà."*



Da bravo piddino ci credo che è entusiasta... dopotutto è il loro sogno di sempre quello di vederci asserviti alla fogna europea.

Stasera festeggeranno a colpi di champagne e si toccheranno furiosamente al pensiero della troika che taglieggia il nostro Paese...

Ah, e grazie ai 5 stalle per aver votato Gentiloni... "Mai col PDDDDDDD!!!11!!"


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gentiloni entusiasta: ""L'Eurogruppo ha trovato l'accordo. Un pacchetto di dimensioni senza precedenti per sostenere il sistema sanitario, la cassa integrazione, la liquidità alle imprese e il Fondo per un piano di rinascita. L'Europa è solidarietà."*



Maledetti, maledetti e ancora maledetti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Volete sapere le condizioni di questo MES light? Nessuna condizione per la durata dell'emergenza COVID e DOPO una volta finita verranno applicate le condizioni del MES.
> 
> SONO LA VERGOGNA DEL POPOLO ITALIANO



Sul serio?


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Aggiorniamo, dai

"Il virus non arriverà in Italia"

"Gli italiani possono stare tranquilli"

"L'Italia è un posto sicuro"

"L'Italia non diventerà un lazzaretto a cielo aperto".

"No assoluto al MES".


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sul serio?



Lo ha riportato un giornalista olandese su twitter.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gentiloni entusiasta: ""L'Eurogruppo ha trovato l'accordo. Un pacchetto di dimensioni senza precedenti per sostenere il sistema sanitario, la cassa integrazione, la liquidità alle imprese e il Fondo per un piano di rinascita. L'Europa è solidarietà."*



Sfido qualsiasi soggetto con un quoziente intellettivo poco sopra quello di un ananas a dire che questi non remino contro il popolo italiano.


----------



## Solo (9 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Volete sapere le condizioni di questo MES light? Nessuna condizione per la durata dell'emergenza COVID e DOPO una volta finita verranno applicate le condizioni del MES.
> 
> SONO LA VERGOGNA DEL POPOLO ITALIANO


Ma ovvio, e ovviamente più euroscettico è il governo peggiori saranno le condizioni.

Coi pidioti al governo ci lasceranno le briciole.
Con la Lega chiederanno direttamente le libbre di carne.


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2020)

Pensate che esistono persino “cose viventi” (non riesco a chiamarli esseri umani o persone) contenti perché il MES “darà finalmente la possibilità all’Italia di fare le riforme che non ha mai voluto fare”.
Ma che parlo a fare? Ormai ho deciso: via da questo paese. Mi spiace per voi, ma io con l’Itaglia ho chiuso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo ha riportato un giornalista olandese su twitter.



Andiamo a prenderci 5s e PD con la forza allora.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Attenzione che qui siamo in piena dittatura. Non esiste più un parlamento. Questi nemici del popolo possono continuare a fare tutto ciò che vogliono.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pensate che esistono persino “cose viventi” (non riesco a chiamarli esseri umani o persone) contenti perché il MES “darà finalmente la possibilità all’Italia di fare le riforme che non ha mai voluto fare”.
> Ma che parlo a fare? Ormai ho deciso: via da questo paese. Mi spiace per voi, ma io con l’Itaglia ho chiuso.



Appena possibile me ne andrò anch'io, basta veramente, a costo di fare l'agricoltore in africa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che qui siamo in piena dittatura. Non esiste più un parlamento. Questi nemici del popolo possono continuare a fare tutto ciò che vogliono.



Quoto parola per parola


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo ha riportato un giornalista olandese su twitter.



A quanto pare il ministro delle finanze olandese avrebbe confermato che il MES resta con tutte le condizioni, smentendo ogni dichiarazione italiana. Sarebbe allucinante.

Non trovo la fonte originale però. Per ora non aggiorno la news.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pensate che esistono persino “cose viventi” (non riesco a chiamarli esseri umani o persone) contenti perché il MES “darà finalmente la possibilità all’Italia di fare le riforme che non ha mai voluto fare”.
> Ma che parlo a fare? Ormai ho deciso: via da questo paese. Mi spiace per voi, ma io con l’Itaglia ho chiuso.



Nel caso il MES venga veramente approvato le soluzioni sono due: rivoluzione o emigrazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quanto pare il ministro delle finanze olandese avrebbe confermato che il MES resta con tutte le condizioni, smentendo ogni dichiarazione italiana. Sarebbe allucinante.
> 
> Non trovo la fonte originale però. Per ora non aggiorno la news.



I 5S devono salvare il paese, trovino la dignità!


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Appena possibile me ne andrò anch'io, basta veramente, a costo di fare l'agricoltore in africa.





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel caso il MES venga veramente approvato le soluzioni sono due: rivoluzione o emigrazione.



Io un passaporto USA dovrei riuscire ad ottenerlo (mia madre è americana), quindi sono molto fortunato da questo punto di visto. 
Il mio pensiero va a quelli che dovranno subire l’olocausto economico che li attende. Mi dispiace molto per loro.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I 5S devono salvare il paese, trovino la dignità!



Ma quale dignità? Si sono rimangiati praticamente tutto pur di restare a percepire i loro lauti stipendi fino a fine legislatura...


----------



## Solo (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quanto pare il ministro delle finanze olandese avrebbe confermato che il MES resta con tutte le condizioni, smentendo ogni dichiarazione italiana. Sarebbe allucinante.
> 
> Non trovo la fonte originale però. Per ora non aggiorno la news.


C'è poco da confermare. 

È lo stesso trattato internazionale che riguarda il MES che prevede 

1) La presenza di condizioni
2) Il fatto che le condizioni possono essere cambiate in qualsiasi momento a maggioranza qualificata 

È per questo che andava evitato ad ogni costo. Il paese è commissariato nel momento in cui viene attivato, e ovviamente i nostri eurofascisti non vedono l'ora di farlo per distruggere quel che resta del paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

*Il ministro delle finanze olandese Hoekstra, sul suo account ufficiale: 

"Il MES nell'accordo darà aiuto alle nazioni per le spese mediche, senza condizioni. Sarà disponibile anche per il supporto economico, ma con condizioni."*


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io un passaporto USA dovrei riuscire ad ottenerlo (mia madre è americana), quindi sono molto fortunato da questo punto di visto.
> Il mio pensiero va a quelli che dovranno subire l’olocausto economico che li attende. Mi dispiace molto per loro.



Beato te cavolo... Io un modo lo troverò, ma devo sbrigarmi


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il ministro delle finanze olandese Hoekstra, sul suo account ufficiale:
> 
> "Il MES nell'accordo darà aiuto alle nazioni per le spese mediche, senza condizioni. Sarà disponibile anche per il supporto economico, ma con condizioni."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

Sì è così! Ci hanno fregato mettendo il "senza condizioni" per le spese mediche.



Solo ha scritto:


> C'è poco da confermare.
> 
> È lo stesso trattato internazionale che riguarda il MES che prevede
> 
> ...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il ministro delle finanze olandese Hoekstra, sul suo account ufficiale:
> 
> "Il MES nell'accordo darà aiuto alle nazioni per le spese mediche, senza condizioni. Sarà disponibile anche per il supporto economico, ma con condizioni."*


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2020)

per ora ognuno cerca di dire ai suoi di aver vinto.
quando ci sarà il Consiglio europeo lo sapremo davvero


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io un passaporto USA dovrei riuscire ad ottenerlo (mia madre è americana), quindi sono molto fortunato da questo punto di visto.
> Il mio pensiero va a quelli che dovranno subire l’olocausto economico che li attende. Mi dispiace molto per loro.



La mia compagna otterrà il passaporto USA tra qualche mese, potrebbe essere un'ancora di salvezza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il ministro delle finanze olandese Hoekstra, sul suo account ufficiale:
> 
> "Il MES nell'accordo darà aiuto alle nazioni per le spese mediche, senza condizioni. Sarà disponibile anche per il supporto economico, ma con condizioni."*








facciamone scorta, ci servirà


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Adesso occhio allo Ius Soli.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso occhio allo Ius Soli.



Neanche quotato, Ius Soli e visto che ora siamo colonia tedesca, saremo anche il deposito ufficiale di ******* clandestino. Molto peggio di quanto visto finora.


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2020)

sto leggendo i commenti a caldo di Calenda
lo considera uno stallo,decideranno i primi ministri e i presidenti

Questo è il vero campo di battaglia: Recovery Fund.
Come verrà finanziato questo fondo (Eurobond o no) e quale sarà l’entità. 
Lo decideranno i capi di governo.
Il resto più o meno scontato.

No. Non è una Caporetto perché il tema è ancora sul tavolo. È un pareggio a reti inviolate

La proposta francese prevedeva un fondo finanziato potenzialmente anche da eurobond per la ricostruzione.
Una sorta di Piano Marshall europeo. 
Olandesi e tedeschi molto contrari. 
Non è stato tolto dal tavolo (anzi) ma decideranno i leaders al prossimo consiglio

No. Altrimenti lo direi. Ricordati che sono all’opposizione. Recovery fund nient’affatto scontato. Il resto si.

Attento, intanto hai QE che ti permette di emettere debito e oggi è stata varata una garanzia bei per le imprese da 240 mld , più 100 di sussidio di disoccupazione.
Dunque razionalità. Altrimenti non ne usciamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2020)

*Il Sussidiario: Fonti di governo avevano confermato una conferenza di Conte prevista per le 20.30, ma è stata annullata.*


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Sussidiario: Fonti di governo avevano confermato una conferenza di Conte prevista per le 20.30, ma è stata annullata.*



Il cagasotto!! Eccolo qua il grande statista, SIETE LA VERGOGNA D'ITALIA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2020)

State traendo conclusioni sul nulla, ma non conviene aspettare ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> State traendo conclusioni sul nulla, ma non conviene aspettare ?



Due giorni fa in diretta nazionale Conte aveva detto NO ASSOLUTO AL MES. Non c'è nulla da aspettare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> State traendo conclusioni sul nulla, ma non conviene aspettare ?



I piddini esultano, gli olandesi stanno dicendo che ci inc.uleranno con uno strapon epico, mi pare ci sia poco da aspettare...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...


Sono convinti del loro fatto..
Quando ci muoviamo non passiamo inosservati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> State traendo conclusioni sul nulla, ma non conviene aspettare ?



L'avevano pure anticipato 
Diranno una cosa invece sarà la stessa supposta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Aprile 2020)

Io spero che questa sia la volta buona che taglino veramente di brutto tutte le spese clientelari e improduttive dello Stato, altrimenti siamo fregati se vogliono mantere tutto il carrozzone pubblico italiano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dunque le parole di Conte erano tutto fumo... stavolta gli avevo quasi creduto... traditore lui e tutti i suoi compari.



Ovvio...


----------



## varvez (10 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io spero che questa sia la volta buona che taglino veramente di brutto tutte le spese clientelari e improduttive dello Stato, altrimenti siamo fregati se vogliono mantere tutto il carrozzone pubblico italiano.



sei amico della spesapubblicaimproduttiva o scudiero del debitopubblico?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io spero che questa sia la volta buona che taglino veramente di brutto tutte le spese clientelari e improduttive dello Stato, altrimenti siamo fregati se vogliono mantere tutto il carrozzone pubblico italiano.



Se chiudono definitivamente alitalia (che peraltro hanno recentemente rifinanziato per l'ennesima volta), sarebbe già una notevole picconata alle spese pubbliche improduttive...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Se chiudono definitivamente alitalia (che peraltro hanno recentemente rifinanziato per l'ennesima volta), sarebbe già una notevole picconata alle spese pubbliche improduttive...



Il terrore (la certezza) che ho è che questi non taglino nulla di tutta la melma che si potrebbe tagliare, ma andranno a togliere cose essenziali.
E' poi la storia degli ultimi 20 anni tipo.

Il governo Italiano è come il classico pulciaro che c'ha il macchinone da 100mila euro con le rate e per pagarle mangia pane e cipolla finché non salta. Sta attento al centesimo per le peggio idiozie e pensa che risparmiando qualche spicciolo qua e la riuscirà a mantenersi il macchinone. 

Non si rende mica conto che forse sarebbe meglio avere una panda, in modo tale da vivere senza pensieri, mangiare quello che gli pare e avere pure dei soldi da parte senza tanto sbattimento. Ma figuriamoci, andrà a chiedere soldi in prestito per comprarsi un'altra auto ancora più grande e dispendiosa da mantenere! Poi lo sentirai lamentarsi che non ce la fa, che nessuno lo aiuta e bla bla bla


----------



## Heaven (10 Aprile 2020)

Abbiamo le mani legate, potevamo solo sperare nella solidarietà della Germania, ma non arriverà. L’Europa sarà sempre più Germania e noi sempre più piccoli. Processo di accentramento. Addio!


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



Sconfitta italiana su tutta la linea, europa inutile come sempre.

Vergogna totale, da oggi deve iniziare il razzismo verso olandesi e tedeschi


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Huffington Post sarebbe molto vicino l'accordo in Eurogruppo sulle misure finanziarie d'emergenza per il coronavirus.
> Si va verso il vociferato compromesso "a quattro gambe": MES a condizioni basse, piano Sure, intervento Bei (200 miliardi) e fondo per la ripresa con emissione di "recovery bond". Su quest'ultimo punto le ultime schermaglie fra Nord e Sud, la discussione prosegue serrata ma con un orizzonte di conclusione.
> 
> Con questo pacchetto l'Italia avrebbe deciso di accettare il MES a condizionalità bassa.
> ...



Se le cose stessero cosi vorrebbe dire che avrebbero venduto l'italia.
Siano maledetti tutti.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2020)

No, non è fake. E' tutto vero.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2020)

Ovviamente, dopo questo schifo dobbiamo subirci pure le ennesime sceneggiate dei grillini "dissidenti", ma che fin'ora sono rimasti contenti di votare sto governo fantoccio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, non è fake. E' tutto vero.



Che farabutti


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, non è fake. E' tutto vero.


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma non si può fare un’amnistia di un paio di ore che consenta agli utenti del forum di scrivere cosa ne pensano realmente di questi maiali? Se temi denunce poi puoi pure cancellare tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Aprile 2020)

Seeh, non riusciamo a fermare un barcone migranti battente bandiera Racketiana, manco fosse una portaerei di classe Nimitz, e vogliamo fermare Germania e company con le sole parole? Ma per favore, dai. Siamo il cesso dell'Europa. Escono soldi ed eccellenza, entra sudiciume e delinquenza.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Aprile 2020)




----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2020)

*Conferenza Stampa di Conte alle 14*


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2020)

Qualcuno può spiegarmi in poche parole cos'è il MES perché in Belgio non ne parlano proprio... Ho letto ma ne parlano quasi esclusivamente loro del Europa spiegando quanto è buono per l'Europa ma non si parla del perché certe nazioni sono contro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può spiegarmi in poche parole cos'è il MES perché in Belgio non ne parlano proprio... Ho letto ma ne parlano quasi esclusivamente loro del Europa spiegando quanto è buono per l'Europa ma non si parla del perché certe nazioni sono contro.



Parole poverissime:
è un fondo europeo comune in cui ogni paese in base al proprio peso economico/politico ha messo dei soldi, in caso un paese sia in crisi e necessiti di fondi/aiuti può fare richiesta e accedervi, il credito gli viene erogato entro certi limiti purché accetti determinate condizioni strutturali di risanamento economico OBBLIGATORIE (insomma dai è la troika)

Adesso la grande vittoria è che per le spese SANITARIE da coronavirus quel credito non avrà vincoli ma sarà libero (ma poi andrà restituito comunque eh..)

Per noi è una incul4t4 clamorosa


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> @Admin ma non si può fare un’amnistia di un paio di ore che consenta agli utenti del forum di scrivere cosa ne pensano realmente di questi maiali? Se temi denunce poi puoi pure cancellare tutto.



Domani sarà già tutto dimenticano e, anche in piena epidemia, si ricomincerà coi fascisti, i nazisti, i machilisti, Salvini, Meloni etc etc.

Come ripeto sempre, hanno messo su un gran sistema e hanno riempito di melma la testa della maggiori parte della gente. In pochissimi ragionano col proprio cervello. Quasi tutti parlano attraverso slogan precofenzionati. C'è un sistema scolastico ed universitario che ha il compito di indottrinare bene. In cambio ti manda a lavorare nei call center a 300 euro al mese ed a truffare i vecchi.

(Mia personalissima opinione)


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parole poverissime:
> è un fondo europeo comune in cui ogni paese in base al proprio peso economico/politico ha messo dei soldi, in caso un paese sia in crisi e necessiti di fondi/aiuti può fare richiesta e accedervi, il credito gli viene erogato entro certi limiti purché accetti determinate condizioni strutturali di risanamento economico OBBLIGATORIE (insomma dai è la troika)
> 
> Adesso la grande vittoria è che per le spese SANITARIE da coronavirus quel credito non avrà vincoli ma sarà libero (ma poi andrà restituito comunque eh..)
> ...



OK, grazie per la spiegazione ma questo lo dicevano già nelle spiegazione ufficiale. 
Quello che mi interessa sopratutto e cosa possono pretendere per il risanamento. Perché quando ne parlano così non sembra male. Poi chiaramente dipende da quanto si possono spingere nella politica economica nazionale... E questo non lo so proprio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> OK, grazie per la spiegazione ma questo lo dicevano già nelle spiegazione ufficiale.
> Quello che mi interessa sopratutto e cosa possono pretendere per il risanamento. Perché quando ne parlano così non sembra male. Poi chiaramente *dipende da quanto si possono spingere nella politica economica nazionale*... E questo non lo so proprio.



Praticamente non esisterebbe più una politica economica nazionale, esisterebbe solo l'europa che ti impone che devi fare questo o quello per rientrare nei parametri che hanno deciso loro. Roba da paesi del terzo mondo sudamericani altro che da un paese come il nostro che sta nelle prime 10 economie del mondo


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2020)

io non ci capisco niente in sta roba. mi chiedo anche come così tanta gente necapisca da quel che leggo, ma vabbè...

dico solo che se c'è un'europa unita che litiga per avere più o meno aiuti, questa non è unita. come se io non passassi da mangiare a mia moglie o mio figlio se si ammalano. che famiglia sarebbe?

a che serve una europa così? quegli asini che si eccitano col PD europeista me lo dovrebbero spiegare.
e non sto difendendo gli altri, sia chiaro...


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Aprile 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non ci capisco niente in sta roba. mi chiedo anche come così tanta gente necapisca da quel che leggo, ma vabbè...
> 
> dico solo che se c'è un'europa unita che litiga per avere più o meno aiuti, questa non è unita. come se io non passassi da mangiare a mia moglie o mio figlio se si ammalano. che famiglia sarebbe?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani sarà già tutto dimenticano e, anche in piena epidemia, si ricomincerà coi fascisti, i nazisti, i machilisti, Salvini, Meloni etc etc.
> 
> Come ripeto sempre, hanno messo su un gran sistema e hanno riempito di melma la testa della maggiori parte della gente. In pochissimi ragionano col proprio cervello. Quasi tutti parlano attraverso slogan precofenzionati. C'è un sistema scolastico ed universitario che ha il compito di indottrinare bene. In cambio ti manda a lavorare nei call center a 300 euro al mese ed a truffare i vecchi.
> 
> (Mia personalissima opinione)



Non sono completamente d’accordo. È vero che la macchina da guerra messa in piedi dagli euroscemi è davvero impressionante, ma due anni fa la botta che subirono alle urne dagli italiani fu poderosa.
Anche perché non tutti i giovani plagiati nelle scuole vanno alla Bocconi o alla LUISS, o comunque riescono a mantenere un adeguato tenore di vita (che di fatto narcotizza il loro pensiero critico); anzi, la maggior parte finiscono a fare gli schiavi precari che arrotondano coi soldi dei genitori o dei nonni. E a quel punto la botta subita in faccia dalla realtà arriva micidiale.
Ciò che manca a mio avviso è un movimento e persone serie e credibili nel contestare questo folle sistema. Per farla breve a noi servirebbe un Bernie Sanders, perché di improponibili bovari padani, avvocati fasci che vogliono difendere la costituzione (  ), youtubers che non operano il minimo controllo sui contenuti che pubblicano (ma vi rendete conto che Byoblu da spazio a gente come Mazzucco o Malanga -quello degli alieni-) e gente improvvisata non ce ne facciamo nulla, hanno già fallito.


----------

